# Improving a Fireplace Wall with Cabinetry



## Russell Hudson (Jan 31, 2011)

This house was constructed in the late 70's. The living room's long, fireplace wall was made entirely of white cement 'bricks' with black mortar lines between. Not very warm and inviting (much less good-looking). The new owners wanted the entire wall faced with display / storage cabinetry to surround the fireplace and a new mantle piece to match. The only thing we left exposed was the stone firebox surround and the hearth's stone cap (which ran the whole width of the room). In this first photo you can see the wall being prepped (the original bluestone mantel and shelves chiseled off) and tape indicating the position of the new woodwork to be accomplished (mantle, wall panels and the outside edges of the cabinets left and right). This allowed us to get a sense of how it would look in both size and proportion.








They wanted well articulated woodwork but with bold details, not fine decoration. Somewhat masculine / straight lines / substantial. We created block-like corbels for the mantle rather than columns. All the surfaces were paneled and a single, large rosette was machined into the face.








All surrounding wall surfaces were paneled as were the cabinet's side walls. These are true 'frame & panel' surfaces, btw / not simply rectangles of applied molding. Each of these panels sits 1/2" below the surrounding wall surface (frame) with the inside molding placed on the panel and rising 1/4" above the surrounding frame. Much richer looking this way. We also chose to insert glass in the upper doors.








You can see (comparing first picture to last) how the tape helped indicate what the woodwork would look like when finished. These pics were taken before they had a chance to fill it with all their books, pictures, art, crystal, etc. and the painting they had in mind to hang above the fireplace. (I really should go back and take another picture now. Built-ins always look better when completely filled.) As is often the case, they were pleased enough that they asked us to do two more projects for them. Their home is much cozier today.









...a large photo gallery and videos are on our website...
Russell Hudson / www.hudsoncabinetmaking.com​


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, what a difference!


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

What materials did you use?

Did you fir out the wall with 2x2's to get everything plumb?

Just curious if you don't mind me asking how much were materials for the project?


Looks great! Thanks for sharing. I'm sure the client was really happy.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That looks much better after you got in there!


----------



## Russell Hudson (Jan 31, 2011)

<*(((>< said:


> What materials did you use?
> 
> Did you fir out the wall with 2x2's to get everything plumb?
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the comments, guys.
You gotta know that a brick wall will seldom be off plane, Even so, we build cabinets with overlapping stiles... AND with a 1/2" space in between each 'carcass' so we can compensate for walls that are slightly bowed outward. All our cabs have backs so they hold up even if there is some space behind. (Hard to explain here without diagrams, etc.)
I'd imagine material costs (including doors) to be about a 6 to 7 hundred, though I guess-timating right now.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice and if those numbers are correct that is an incredible IMU


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Initial mark up the difference between a good and its retail price


----------



## Stephen S. (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what material is the black surround ? Some kind of stone ?


----------



## Russell Hudson (Jan 31, 2011)

Stephen S. said:


> Does anyone know what material is the black surround ? Some kind of stone ?


It IS stone / It was soft looking w/ dull finish


----------



## Stephen S. (Apr 13, 2011)

Russell Hudson said:


> It IS stone / It was soft looking w/ dull finish


Thanks Russell, what kind of stone is it?


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome work!

Really made a difference. Thanks for the info as well!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic work. It all looks very nice.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous! A HUGE improvement from what was there before... 

Fabian


----------



## jeffoldhouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Most impressive..... This is the kind of work that totally transforms a home. Most people do that with a new kitchen or a bath re-do, but you've taken a plain, ordinary and dated room and took it to another level. Well done.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow this is a really amazing transformation and just generally awesome woodwork. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol, I've had those exact images on my computer for a long time, as a reference as my dad wants me to do something like that for his 5th wheel trailer. I love that wall and what you did

Sent from my Xoom using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Russell Hudson (Jan 31, 2011)

Stephen S. said:


> Thanks Russell, what kind of stone is it?


i think it was 'fireslate' / like the countertops in your high school science labs.


----------



## robercik72 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Paint*

Great job,
Can you share what you have used to paint this project? I'm new at woodworking and would like to start building some simple shelves for now, but I need some advise on finishing. 
1. What paint did you use and from where?
2. I'm guessing it was sprayed. I have heard that you need to use a thinner for paints that go into a sprayer and some "hardener (?)". Is that what you have used. 
3. How many coats of primer and paint did you do?
I love your finish. Looks very professional.
Also, did you use plywood to build them or something else?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That really made a huge difference. So much cleaner and bright. Great work.


----------



## Russell Hudson (Jan 31, 2011)

robercik72 said:


> Great job,
> Can you share what you have used to paint this project? I'm new at woodworking and would like to start building some simple shelves for now, but I need some advise on finishing.
> 1. What paint did you use and from where?
> 2. I'm guessing it was sprayed. I have heard that you need to use a thinner for paints that go into a sprayer and some "hardener (?)". Is that what you have used.
> ...


painted by others / not sprayed / must have a primer coat & should have two additional top coats / durable paint for woodwork / don't try to spray if you haven't done it before
furniture grade plywood is used everywhere except for face frames, moldings and all edges (countertops, etc)


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That is such a huge improvement. Had a friend in Mahopac whose parents house had a wall like that. 

The cabinetry really makes the room. Well done!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

This is how we are Paid in Personal Gratification of What We Have Done
Nice Job
Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Russell Hudson (Jan 31, 2011)

robercik72 said:


> Great job,
> Can you share what you have used to paint this project? I'm new at woodworking and would like to start building some simple shelves for now, but I need some advise on finishing.
> 1. What paint did you use and from where?
> 2. I'm guessing it was sprayed. I have heard that you need to use a thinner for paints that go into a sprayer and some "hardener (?)". Is that what you have used.
> ...


brush painted by another
primer & 2 top coats
furniture grade ply w/ solid stock faceframe, counter edges and moldings


----------

